# Dang Photographer!



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Is it just me or do you see a trend in these pics?

Who was that masked man, anyway? 

It seemed like he knew where I was and no matter where I moved, there he was! Then, next thing I know, he's up on a ladder. Woops! I think he spotted me. ha ha.

Well, just in case you don't know, that *Media 153 guy* is our own Rusty Brown living out his life long dream!

I cropped these pics on purpose to make this thread a tribute to my friend.

Rusty, I know you were working hard. And the heat was rough Friday.

Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

OK. Here are a few more.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Not bad form...geez how big was I before I lost 60lbs? Its pretty obvious how I got so dirty, but I'm down on the knee like a young guy. Monday wasn't so bad.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shots of Rusty. And the cars.


----------

